# Shrimps Compatibility



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm setting up a small display tank(10gal) for my room and planing to include these:

Oto Cat (1)
Neon Tetras (4-6)
Ghost Shrimps (4)
Whisker Shrimps (4)
Red Cherry Shrimps (4)
Crystal Red Shrimps (4)
Dwarf Crayfish (2)

Are those above compatible with one another? Would any of them interbreed? The red cherry and dwarf crayfish will be arrive this coming week but I have eveything else. The tank will be heavily planted with 4-5 wpg CF. I will use the potting mix as substrate. Plants will most likely include some rotala and microswords.


----------



## wi_blue (Apr 5, 2005)

I have found Ghost Shrimp very opportunistic in eating habits, and hear that crayfish can be too.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

I wouldnt keep any shrimp/fish that is larger than CRS with CRS if you want them to breed.


----------



## Qwertus (Oct 14, 2008)

Which of those would pose a problem to shrimps? I will feed them microworms and white worms daily. hopefully an abundant food source will reduce the chance of them snacking on each other.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

dump the ghost shrimp man and crawfish idea, they are more aggressive then red cherry shrimp or crystal red shrimp. It wont matter if they are well fed or not. Read the forums. You're going to waste your cash. Neons should not bother the shimp, but may eat babies. Suggestion would be: heavily planted area somewhere in the tank with plenty of areas for the shrimps to hide.

Again.

Be SMART
No Dwarf Crayfish
No Ghost Shrimps

Or, ditch the cherry shrimp and red crystal shrimps.


----------

